# This is why I hunt............



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/axczIdZf2HE


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've felt the need to prune some posts here, which is always a shame. If posters can't say anything positive just have a think before you hit the "enter" button please.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the original post Oz.
Great to see video of dogs at work.

Chris


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Good looking pups. If I'm not mistaken, did I see a recurve bow in you're hand? (Saw it in the shadows I think) do you use a compound or a traditional bow?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I post under HUNTING -this what PIKE & I do - if you are anti HUNTING just read the topics you like & make Harrigab's job easier !!!!!! he works to hard for this forum allready !!!!!!!! He is one of the few people I know that can tell the difference between being HONEST & being NEGATIVE !!!! KEEP UP the GOOD VVORK !!! VVe need you !!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: This is why I hunt............*



dmak said:


> Good looking pups. If I'm not mistaken, did I see a recurve bow in you're hand? (Saw it in the shadows I think) do you use a compound or a traditional bow?


I thought you and I had matching bows mate? Stinger 3G compound. 

For anyone interested, this was late afternoon and we had been up to a gully to place a game camera up to take some pics of what is coming through the area. The thermals were coming down the mountain as the air cools, making the wind swirl and change direction constantly. We were in an exclusion zone where hunting is prohibited so were not attempting to track or hunt anything at that point. But try telling the pups that......  
They were doing what they were bred and trained to do and the swirling wind had them pointing in all directions. They were working their little noses trying to get a fix on whatever the scent was. I just thought it was cute so while I watched them trying to solve the problem, I took a short video.

As an aside, today was spent hunting with a well recognised Australian hunter and gun dog trainer who is also a mate. He's the guy who has helped me out over the years when I've ever been stuck with a training issue. He's also taken his own GSP, Jess to a national field trial championship (may she rest in peace). It's the first time he has seen them work and he was really impressed with how the three of us worked together. He has helped me out with some training drills to fix that occasional breaking point issue. Which of course they didn't display today. Little buggers were perfect angels.....  

He had his bang stick with him but we didn't even prop one from a bed today. Doing a short one in the morning before he goes home so hopefully we will come across one and get a shot at it.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That's right I remember. I love my stinger. Its a true nail driver. Good luck on the hunt. We're out of the field for the next 1-2 months (may try to squeeze in one more hunt before we leave) so take something for us


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Consider it done Dmak!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - was it the bow or truck that hit this meal on wheels !!!!!!!!!!LOL - learn to make JERKY - till people learn that fast food means a FAST PUP - they will neVer know what a GREAT meal starts VVith !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Oz - was it the bow or truck that hit this meal on wheels !!!!!!!!!!LOL - learn to make JERKY - till people learn that fast food means a FAST PUP - they will neVer know what a GREAT meal starts VVith !!!!!!!!!


Yeah mate.... road kill........can't you see the freeway right beside the doe???? You know I can't shoot straight!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful looking doe mate. I can almost taste it. She's pretty big for a Sambar if I'm not mistaken. Nice kill


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: This is why I hunt............*



dmak said:


> Beautiful looking doe mate. I can almost taste it. She's pretty big for a Sambar if I'm not mistaken. Nice kill


She's actually a medium sized Sambar Doe. Not sure if yours are smaller, but ours are all big animals. Males can be 350kgs full grown. She was maybe 130? 140kgs?. We took 60 kgs of meat from her Anyways. I had backstraps for dinner tonight Dmak and it melted in my mouth.


----------

